# PC startet nicht mehr:-(



## P@inkiller (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle,  Die letzten Tage habe ich fleißig mein Netzteil gesleeved und wollte ihn heute voller Erwartungen wieder anmachen.  Ich habe meiner Meinung nach alles angeschlossen, aber es will nicht funktionierenwo kann der Fehler liegen?  Also das 24 Pin habe ich schon einzeln gesleeved und auch den power Knopf und so aber der  8 Pin Kabel habe ich noch nicht gesleeved
Bitte Hilfe!
 MfG P@inkiller


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

Nimm einen Durchgangsprüfer und teste alle Leitungen noch mal. Jedes Messgerät hat so ein Ohm Meter dabei denn kannst du dazu auch benutzen.


----------



## P@inkiller (12. Februar 2011)

Wie soll ich das prüfen? Ich habe nicht so ein messgerät... Gibt es noch Möglichkeiten?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Februar 2011)

Wie willst du das anders prüfen, irgendwo hast du misst gebaut. Eine Leitung muss einen unterbrochenen Kontakt haben. Du wirst nicht um hin können noch mal alles zu checken!!!


----------



## P@inkiller (12. Februar 2011)

Ja, ganz ruhig bitte.
Ja wie kann ich noch alles checken immoment, ohne das gerät. 
Bilder mit Anschlüssen, oder irgendeine Hilfe, bitte!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Du musst versuchen die Leitungen zu kontrollieren, die einzelnen Adern. Mit einem Messgerät geht das natürlich am Besten.
Du kannst dir sowas aber auch selbst basteln. Dazu brauchst du nur eine Diode und Batterien (z.B. die Lampe aus einer Taschenlampe oder so).
Du verbindest die Kabel mit der Batterie und der Lampe, wenn die Lampe leuchtet, weißt du, dass das Kabel OK ist.


----------



## P@inkiller (12. Februar 2011)

Ok, das Hort sich schon besser an.
Ich habe hier noch LEDs  und eine Roller Batterie rum liegen.
Muss ich die Anode der LED an den Minuspol der Batterie anschliesen Ud die Kathode an das Kabel, und dann schauen ob sie leuchtet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Hast du mal geguckt, ob die Belegung der Stecker noch stimmt?
Hier kannst du nachgucken, wie was sein muss. KLICK


----------



## P@inkiller (12. Februar 2011)

Nein das habe ich noch nicht geschaut, obwohl ich jetzt schon denke das es stimmt, weil ich jedes Kabel Ei zel gesleeved habe. Das schaue ich aber morgen weil ich nachher auf eine Fastnacht Sitzung geh


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Ich tippe fast, dass du da ein Kabel vertauscht hast, möglich ist es zumindest. Beim Netzteil selbst hast du ja nichts geändert, da es kein Voll Modular NT ist.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, hast du das NT aufgeschraubt und den Sleeve übers Kabel geschoben, richtig?
Aber um das machen zu können, musst du doch den 24 Pin Stecker ganz abmachen?


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ja alles soweit richtig. Also ich habe ein Kabel vom 24.Pin abgemacht und dann gesleeved und wieder dran gemacht und das wieder beim nächsten gemacht. Ich habe alle Adern einzeln gesleeved


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Also ch habe 2 Kabel gecuttet 
-> Ein 4-Pin Kabel; ein 2 Pin Kabel was bei den 2 graka stromanschlussen mit eingebunden war
Ist das schlimm?

Bitte helft mir...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Jetzt noch mal eine grundsätzliche Frage, denn da bin ich nicht sicher.
Wo hast du jetzt die Stecker abgemacht?
Direkt am Netzteil oder hast du alle Sata/Pata Stromstecker abgemacht und dann gesleevt?

Hast du dir das hier mal durchgelesen? KLICK


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe sie am stromstecker abgemacht.
Einzeln und dann gesleeved und wieder rein gesteckt.
Ja ich habe es mir als 1. Vor dem sleeven durchgelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Hmm, dann sollte eigentlich alles OK sein.
Die Frage ist halt, liegts wirklich am Netzteil, dass der Rechner nicht mehr startet oder doch an was anderem.

Was genau passiert denn, wenn du den Rechner starten willst? Gar nichts?


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ja ich drücke auf den Start Knopf und nichts passiert.
Ich habe eigentlich an der Hardware die wärmeleitpaste vom CPU kühler gewechselt und die CPU raus geholt.
Beim 1. Mal habe ich zu viel wlp drauf gemacht. Deshalb ist bissl wlp an der Seite der CPU Hengen geblieben.
Ist das schlimm das bissl wlp nicht auf der fläche der CPU hengt sondern an der Seite?

Achso der pC ist ja Schimmel einwandfrei gelaufen.
Was nun?

MfG
P@inkiller


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

WLP musst du schon wegwischen.

Tja, du müsstest mit einem anderen Netzteil erst mal klären, ob der PC auch noch geht und dann nach dem Messgerät schauen.
Sonst wüsste ich nichts mehr.

Du kannst höchstens noch mal das Netzteil auf den Tisch legen, ein Laufwerk anschließen und das NT dann kurz schließen, sodass es sich einschaltet. Wenn das Laufwerk geht, weißt du zumindest, dass das NT nicht tot ist.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Wie soll ich das kurzschließen?
Also Saft bekommt es noch, und der stecker funktioniert auch noch.
Den Stecker habe ich mit einer LED probiert( sie ist geplatzt), und ob es Saft bekommt habe ich ausprobiert indem ich 2 Komponenten angefasst habe, und da habe ich einen Schlag bekommen^^
ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Hier am Bild kannst du sehen, welche Pins du überbrücken musst.
http://www.nilz-online.de/casemoddingpalace/atxkurz.html

Aber denkt daran, erst einen Verbraucher anschließen, wie einen Lüfter.
Das Laufwerk ebenfalls anschließen, dann überbrücken und erst zum Schluss den Netzteilschalter einschalten.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Hammer Tipp danke,
Ich habe alles angeschlossen am mainboard d.h. Kaltlicht, Festplatte usw. Und er ist gestartet, also man hat es deutlich gehört  was nun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Also das Netzteil läuft noch?
Das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten.

Jetzt nimmst du dir den 24pin noch mal vor, schau nach, ob auch alle Kabel drin sind, nicht dass einer verrutscht oder abgeknickt ist.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ok mache ich. Ja der Lufter vom Netzteil läuft sogar. Was meinst Du^^^^^^^^^ mit verrutsch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Du hast doch die Kabel aus dem 24 pin rausgenommen, gesleevt und dann wieder reingesteckt, vielleicht sitzt ein Kabel nicht richtig. Das musst du mal kontrollieren.
Ein anderes Mainboard hast du nicht zufällig liegen?


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

So ich habe nochmal alle überprüft, zwei Kabel hatte ich scheinbar vertauscht. Ich habe sie ungestecktubd wieder probiert, aber nichts ging.
Kann man den Schalter überbrücken? Vll ist der kaputt.

Ne ein anderes mb habe ich nicht. Das ist mein 1ster Pc.
Aber was soll am MB sein? Ich habe immer an unsere Heizung gegriffen bevor ich etwas gemacht habe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Na wenn du die falschen Kabel vertauscht hast dann hast du dein Mainboard gegrillt!


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Wat? Das kann doch nicht sein oder?
Ich habe grau (+5 VDC) und rot (Power ok) vertauscht. Das kann ja nicht so schlimm sein, das ist ja beides +.

Und Garantie habe ich ja auch noch nicht verloren, es ist ja ganz neu und ich habe nicht modifiziert


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> So ich habe nochmal alle überprüft, zwei Kabel hatte ich scheinbar vertauscht. Ich habe sie ungestecktubd wieder probiert, aber nichts ging.
> Kann man den Schalter überbrücken? Vll ist der kaputt.
> 
> Ne ein anderes mb habe ich nicht. Das ist mein 1ster Pc.
> Aber was soll am MB sein? Ich habe immer an unsere Heizung gegriffen bevor ich etwas gemacht habe.



Tja, wenn du beim 24pin zwei Kabel vertauscht hast, dann kann es sein, dass das Mainboard in der Tat kaputt ist.

Welche hast du denn vertauscht?
Kannst du das mal auf dem Bild anzeichnen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Ein stromführendes Kabel an der falschen Stelle anschlossen und tschüss!


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe grad kein Laibe zur Hand Sry.
Nummer 6 und 8 habe ich vertauscht.

Aber bei sowas verliere ich keine MB Garantie oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Jetzt schau erst mal weiter vielleicht war das ja nicht der einzige Fehler den du gemacht hast.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Also sonst habe ich keine Kabel vertauscht. Und das durfte ja nicht so schlimm wie + und - vertauschen. Deshalb wie geht es weiter?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> Also ich habe grad kein Laibe zur Hand Sry.
> Nummer 6 und 8 habe ich vertauscht.



Öhm, welche 6 und 8.
Nimm einfach das Bild, markiere die beiden Pins und lade es neu hoch.



P@inkiller schrieb:


> Aber bei sowas verliere ich keine MB Garantie oder?



No, wenn das Brett im Eimer ist, tauschst du es einfach um.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Na wenn er 5V ans Power God Eingang geschickt hat, das war glaub ich zu viel. Zu mal das signal vom Monitoring Chip des NT's kommt und das sind glaube ich milli Volt.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Das Problem ist ich habe kein anderen PC deshalb kann ich es nicht Manieren.

Deshalb kann ich nur sagen, das ich die Kabel mit den zahlen 6 und 8 vertauscht habe (die 2 zahlen (6; 8) aufm bild (Farbe grau und rot.

Verstanden?^^

MfG
P@inkiller


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Du meinst den PowerOK mit dem +5 VDC?


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Genau


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Hmm, PowerOK ist dafür da, um dem Mainboard mitzuteilt, dass spannungstechnisch alles bestens ist.

Wenn du da 5 Volt draufknallst, dann kann das schon reichen.
Kann ich so nicht sagen, habs nie ausprobiert.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Probier es mal aus 

Ok was nun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Na ja, zusammenbauen und ausprobieren, ob der Rechner geht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Ja aber das Power God Signal kommt vom Monitoring Chip des NT's und ich glaube irgendwie nicht das es 5V stark ist. Wissen tu ich es aber nicht, ist nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

5V sind ja nicht sehr stark, das ist ja 2/4 eine Batterie und das ist schon wenig


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja aber das Power God Signal kommt vom Monitoring Chip des NT's und ich glaube irgendwie nicht das es 5V stark ist. Wissen tu ich es aber nicht, ist nur ne Vermutung.



Keine Ahnung, es ist halt ein Signal für eine Informationsübertragung, ich weiß auch nicht, mit welcher Spannung das anliegt.



P@inkiller schrieb:


> 5V sind ja nicht sehr stark, das ist ja 2/4 eine Batterie und das ist schon wenig



12 Volt sind auch nicht viel, aber beachte die Stromstärke, die anliegt, das darfst du nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Gib mal 5V auf eine heutige CPU die mit ca. 1.15V läuft, das wars mit der CPU kann ich nur sagen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Das ist richtig, aber du kannst auf eine CPU gar keine 5 Volt geben, egal was du vertauschst, weils ja vom Mainboard kommt.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ok  was nun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Hast du denn nun das NT wieder ans Mainboard angeschlossen?
Und eingeschaltet?


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ja hab ich und nichts ist passiert....
Ok jetzt habe ich Angst, ich wollte das mimt kurzschließen nochmal probieren und wenn ich das jetzt nochmal mache, dann brennt nur noch der untere Teil der kaltlichkathode 
Und der Lüfter dreht kurz an....
Boahhh ich konnte ausrasten hatte ich nicht gesleeved Ware alles perfekt gewesen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Nö das ist es nicht, hättest du besser aufgepasst darum gehts. Sorry aber du hast schlampig gearbeitet und das ist ganz alleine deine eigene Schuld. Du musst noch ein wenig Sorgfalt lernen ich hoffe das hast du jetzt!


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ja daraus habe ich viel gelernt...aber gerade aufbauend wirkst Du nicht auf mich,Hulk.

Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Nochmal, du hast das NT wieder kurz geschlossen aber jetzt dreht sich nicht mal mehr der angeschlossene Lüfter?


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ja jetzt dreht sich noch nichtmal der nt Lufter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Das ist schlecht, dann scheint jetzt auch das NT im Eimer zu sein, vielleicht kam das davon, dass du es ans Mainboard angeschlossen hast, keine Ahnung.
Jetzt kommst du ohne Messgerät nicht weiter, denn du musst gucken, ob das NT noch Strom liefert, also ob auf dem 24Pin Strom drauf ist.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich bekomme noch einen geschossen wenn ich wie am anfang zwei Komponenten angreife.
Und auch wenn ich den Schalter umlege, dann ist immer noch restspannubg drauf.
Achso ich habe ja den CPU Lufter gewechselt und da musste ich de Halterung wechseln.
Das ist doch nicht schlimm oder? Also wenn man das wieder montiert, dann fallt das doch Net auf,oder??


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Achso, einfach mal den Finger reinhalten, so kann mans auch testen. 

Was ist mit Verbrauchern, passiert da was? Geht ein Gehäuselüfter, den du ans NT anschließt?


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Nein leider nichts aber ich habe nichts verändert... kann das sein das Vll die nt Sicherung kaputt gegangen ist? Also Loten kann ich gut...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Oh man jetzt willst du auch noch anfangen im Netzteil rum zu löten? Mensch der Abend könnt ja echt noch spannend werden aber ne ne lass das mal lieber. Finde dich damit ab das du Mainboard oder NT getötet hast oder beides und schau das wenigstens DU am leben bleibst.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ach ich bin mir egal...ich will das jetzt endlich der PC lauft... Und das passiert natürlich alles in dem Monat wo ich kein Geld habe .... Sollte ich dann schauen das ich das mb auf Garantie laufen lasse und das Netzteil gebraucht kaufe, Weil ich ja wieder sleeven will. 
Soll/muss ich CPU auch umtauschen?

Was nun bekomme ich es irgendwie auch noch ohne Umtausch oder so zum laufen???

Bitte weitere Hilfe...
MfG
P@inkiller


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Was ist denn jetzt genau?
Die schließt das NT kurz, aber es läuft nichts mehr, was angeschlossen ist?


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Genau, so sieht es aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Das ist das NT definitiv defekt. Wenn du es kurz schließt, aber kein angeschlossener Verbraucher läuft, dann kommt da kein Strom an und beim Lüfter ist es ja einfach, wenn eine Spannung anliegt, läuft er, wenn nicht, dann nicht.
Du musst irgendwie das NT mal durchmessen, wo noch Spannung ist und wo nicht.
Wenn du das NT ans Mainboard anschließt, leuchten dann die Dioden auf dem Brett?


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

**** und grad sehe ich, das mich das NT 114€ gekostet hat, ich Ware grad die ganze Zeit der Meinung es kostete nur 80€ 

Und wo sind dioden auf dem MB?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Also, von Asus kenne ich das, dass es eine Kontrolldiode gibt, wenn die leuchtet, kommt Strom vom Netzteil an.
Gibts das bei Gigabyte nicht?


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich sehe nichts.

Ich habe jetzt Alternate eine Email geschrieben (habe mich auf dumm,hilflos 7und so gestellt)und probiere beides auf Garantie umzutauschen.
Muss ich die CPU auxh umtauschen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Dann musst du den Sleeve aber wieder abmachen, sonst fällts auf. 

Nö, die CPU sollte OK sein.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Jaja  
Ich habe das geschrieben
Hallo, ich habe in Problem
Also heute wollte ich mein PC starten und nun habe ich den Verdacht das mein NT, dass
Antec TruePower New Series TP-650 (4x PCIe, Kabel-Management, schwarz)
Und mein Mainboard auch ein defekt hat, die CPU weiß ich noch nicht.
Deshalb will ich beides auf Garantie umtauschen.
Als ich mich nun nochmal über das Netzteil schlau machte, wegen u.a. Garantie merkte ich das bei NT u.a. 2 Kabel fehlen und das garantierterem. Auserdem merkte ich, das mein 2 Kabel die Sleeve Ummantelung fehlt.
Also was nun????kann ich beides über die Garantie umtauschen, weil ich habe beides noch nicht lange und habe nichts verändert.


MfG
Mb
fabian


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Wieso fehlen, sieht man denn nicht, dass die Kabel angetrennt wurden?

Probieren kannst du es, musst halt sagen, dass du mit einem Ersatznetzteil festgestellt hast, dass auch das Mainboard nicht mehr geht, bzw. kein Strom ankommt.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Klar das sehen die ja wenn die es aufschrauben das 2 Kabel vom NT fehlen.

Ja das schreibe ich wenn sie mir zurück schreiben.

Kann ich jetzt noch etwas machen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Das gibts echt alles nicht, ne ne das kannst aber so was von vergessen das tauschen die nie. Alter Schwede, wieso fehlen da Kabel hast du die am Netzteil abgezwickt oder wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ja ich habe sie abgezwickt  da konnte ich mich einfach in den Arsch treten  
Vll habe ich ja einmal gluck in meinem leben und sie tauschen es um


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Vergiss es!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Versuch es umzutauschen, vielleicht hast du Glück.
Wenn nicht und du es so wieder bekommst, dann musst du es mal durchmessen, dein Opa hat ja ein Messgerät, musst mal schauen, ob du es bekommen kannst.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ja ich bekomme es spätestens am Mittwoch, er ist Elektroniker und ich Industriemechaniker d.h. An den Fähigkeiten kann es nicht hangen.

Also das will ich ja auch machen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...tml?highlight=Selbstgemachtes+kabelmanagement

Wenn das Netzteil wieder so zurück kommt, kann ich die Kabel dann so modifizieren und bei einem neuen günstigeren auch so modifizieren und den Lufter auch bei dem neuen wechseln, So das es die gleichen vorrausetzungen hat (lautstarke usw.) 
Geht das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> Ja ich bekomme es spätestens am Mittwoch, er ist Elektroniker und ich Industriemechaniker d.h. An den Fähigkeiten kann es nicht hangen.



*hust* und was hat ein Industriemechaniker mit Netzteilen zu tun? 
Ich hab zwar ein Diplom in Ingenieurwissenschaften, aber trotzdem keinen wirklich Plan, ich kauf lieber fertige Sachen als etwas zu modifizieren. 



P@inkiller schrieb:


> Also das will ich ja auch machen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...tml?highlight=Selbstgemachtes+kabelmanagement



Hui, das ist nicht einfach, da musst du eine Menge Ahnung haben.
Also ich würde das nicht machen, wäre mir zu riskant.



P@inkiller schrieb:


> Wenn das Netzteil wieder so zurück kommt, kann ich die Kabel dann so modifizieren und bei einem neuen günstigeren auch so modifizieren und den Lufter auch bei dem neuen wechseln, So das es die gleichen vorrausetzungen hat (lautstarke usw.)
> Geht das?



Klar kannst du das machen, aber man kann es nicht empfehlen, denn der Lüfter, der verbaut ist, ist ja dafür ausgelegt. Wenn du einen anderen einbaust, kann es Komplikationen geben.
Ich würde nicht zu viel machen.
Wieso kaufst du dir nicht ein Netzteil, das schon sehr gute Kabel hat und super Stecker?
Cougar bietet sich da an, oder BeQuiet.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ein Industriemechaniker hat handwerkliches geschick, keine 2 linke Hände und kann Sachen konstruieren 
( und ich persönlich kann noch gut Loten) 
Ein elektroniker kann elektronische Schaltungen aufbauen und sie zusammenstellen und sie auch zusammen löten.

Also eine gute Kombi 

Wie ein Mechatroniker, wobei der Mechatroniker halbes und nicht ganzes gelernt hat bzw. In seiner Ausbildung gelernt hat.


Also zum kabelmanagegement; ja es ist riskan etwas zu vertauschen, aber wenn man Zeit hat wird
Es schon klappen (hoffe ich, ich habe ja jetzt etwas gelernt ) Ixh habe auxh einen Roller und da habe ich schon Wien ganzen kabelbaum neu gemacht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> Ein Industriemechaniker hat handwerkliches geschick, keine 2 linke Hände und kann Sachen konstruieren
> ( und ich persönlich kann noch gut Loten)
> Ein elektroniker kann elektronische Schaltungen aufbauen und sie zusammenstellen und sie auch zusammen löten.



Ich hab einen überlegenden Intellekt und muss nicht selbst Hand anlegen, ich verteile die Arbeit auf andere Hände. 



P@inkiller schrieb:


> Wie ein Mechatroniker, wobei der Mechatroniker halbes und nicht ganzes gelernt hat bzw. In seiner Ausbildung gelernt hat.



Der lernt ja erst, wenn er arbeitet, also die Erfahrung macht dann sein Wissen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Zitat von @quanti "Ich hab einen überlegenden Intellekt und muss nicht selbst Hand anlegen, ich verteile die Arbeit auf andere Hände. " Das ist mal der geilste Satzt den ich seit langem gehört habe!!!!


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ok, 
Nochmal zu Cougar und bequiet. 
Was bietet sich denn da an, was nicht so teuer und trotzdem sher gut ist, und fur mein System an Strom reicht?


----------



## hwk (13. Februar 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> Ein Industriemechaniker hat handwerkliches geschick, keine 2 linke Hände und kann Sachen konstruieren
> ( und ich persönlich kann noch gut Loten)
> Ein elektroniker kann elektronische Schaltungen aufbauen und sie zusammenstellen und sie auch zusammen löten.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht solltest du dann noch ein Paar Umlaute an deine Tastatur "loten"....

Lass das mit dem am Netzteil rumbasteln lieber sein, wenn du nicht zu 100% sicher sein kannst, dass du das richtige machst... ich mein 2 Kabel einfach abzwicken wird auch net das schlauste gewesen sein^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> Ok,
> Nochmal zu Cougar und bequiet.
> Was bietet sich denn da an, was nicht so teuer und trotzdem sher gut ist, und fur mein System an Strom reicht?



Beim Cougar das CMX und das GX.
Bei BeQuiet das Straight und das Dark Power.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab einen überlegenden Intellekt und muss nicht selbst Hand anlegen, ich verteile die Arbeit auf andere Hände.


Die Diskussion war ja schon spannend; ABER das hat mir den Tag versüßt! DANKE


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Boah die Netzteile sind echt sau teuer, weil ich ja auch schon ein sau teures Netzteil gefetzt habe.
Ich möchte das Netzteil ja sleeven das es optisch sehr gut aussieht.
Deshalb sollte der Preis bis 70€ ca. Gehen.

Was gibt es da so?

Es kann auxh ein 30€ netzteil sein, weil ich ja ein Mod draus machen (nur die grundloser muss halt da sein)


----------



## rabit (13. Februar 2011)

nicht am NT sparen 30€ ist to low.

lieber nicht sleeven aber n guten NT kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Dann guck dir das Antec an.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ehm aber das hat doch auch kein richtiges kabelmanagement, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ein Freund hat so ein super flower Netzteil, das schon ca. 2 Jahre alt ist, aber super leise und es hat schon so demontier/einzel abgaunere Kabel.
So eins musste doch auxh nicht mehr so teuer sein weil es alter ist, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Na ja, vollmodulare Netzteile kosten schweine Geld. Musst du halt wissen. Entweder am Netzteil sparen und viel selbst machen müssen oder mehr Geld ausgeben und es einfach haben.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ein Freund hat so ein super flower Netzteil, das schon ca. 2 Jahre alt ist, aber super leise und es hat schon so demontier/einzel abgaunere Kabel.
So eins musste doch auxh nicht mehr so teuer sein weil es alter ist, oder?

Also basteln und bearbeiten Tuhe ich gerne die Möglichkeiten der Werkzeuge konnte ich mir auch in der Firma bereit stellen  ich wurde sogar ein NT kaufen was genug Power hat und schlechte Verkleidung hat, und ein neues gehause bauen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Hier das ist perfekt für dich das Sharkoon ist ein gutes NT hat KM und kostet ca. 60€: Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) ab 64.38 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat so ein super flower Netzteil, das schon ca. 2 Jahre alt ist, aber super leise und es hat schon so demontier/einzel abgaunere Kabel.
> So eins musste doch auxh nicht mehr so teuer sein weil es alter ist, oder?



Superflower wäre jetzt nicht mein Favorit, was Netzteile angeht, aber klar, die neuen Serien sind jetzt nicht soo schlecht, hab ich mal irgendwoher gehört. 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hier das ist perfekt für dich das Sharkoon ist ein gutes NT hat KM und kostet ca. 60€: Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R600M 600W ATX 2.3 (8728) ab 64.38 € | heise online-Preisvergleich



Das musst du sowieso sleeven, weil da nichts dran ist, nackte Kabel.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Also basteln und bearbeiten Tuhe ich gerne die Möglichkeiten der Werkzeuge konnte ich mir auch in der Firma bereit stellen  ich wurde sogar ein NT kaufen was genug Power hat und schlechte Verkleidung hat, und ein neues gehause bauen

Wäre das eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Ein neues Gehäuse? 
Das Sharkoon ist OK, das kannst du nehmen und es sleeven, das sollte machbar sein, aber halt aufpassen und das NT im original Zustand testen, obs auch geht.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Gibt es nicht noch eine günstigere Variante? Weil des hat ja auch kein richtiges kabelmanagement und wenn ich schon ein ganzes kabelmanagement mache, dann nehme ich am Anfang lieber ein das kein km hat. Gibt es ein günstigeres das überhaupt kein km hat aber trotzdem ok ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Klar, eben das verlinkte Antec oder das Sharkoon.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Also vom sharkoon reicht die Watt Anzahl? Also ich denke dann nehme ich auch das sharkoon und mache dann eigenes kabelmanagement...
Ist das schlimm das es nur zu 85% effizient ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Oder hier das Fusion für 40€, das ist eigentlich ein Seasonic also annehmbare Technik und kein Schrott. Arctic Power Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ok ich glaube das eben epostete ist der größze Schrott also bleibe ich bei dem 50€ Netzteil.
Kann ich dazu Von meinem aktuellen die Kabel Abknipsen ein kabelmanagement machen und an das neue anschließen? Es mussten ja immer die selben Farben bei allen Netzteilen sein.
Oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Wie kommst du darauf das es der größte Schrott ist? Glaub mir ich kenn mich genug aus um zu wissen das es auch nicht schlechter ist als das Sharkoon, wenn du mir nicht glaubst dan frage doch quanti!!!!


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Quanti was sagst Du dazu?  Also es sieht mit dem Lufter irgendwie nach schrott aus und nur bis 80% effizient das andere bis 85% 
Aber ich brauchte auch eins wo der Lufter unten bzw oben liegt weil ich am gehauseboden von meinem Rechner ein Loch dafür habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Das Arctic ist schon OK, solide Seasonic Technik auf Basis des alten Seasonic S12, nur halt mit ein paar Modifikationen, wie die Schutzschaltung und der Lüfter (ein paar andere noch, die fallen mir aber gerade nicht ein).
Das Sharkoon ist aber schon besser.

85% Effizienz ist schon brauchbar, klar, du kannst ein Gold Netzteil nehmen, aber die kosten eben (Cougar/BeQuiet/Seasonic).


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Reicht wirklich 500W? Später will ich noch eine Wakü verbauen.
Reicht es dann immernoch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Hmm, mit Wakü und dann noch Overclocking (denn sonst ist Wakü ja sinnfrei) sollten es schon 600 Watt sein, die Grafikkarte wird sicher auch mal erneuert.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Also in ca 4 Monaten soll die Wakü holen und ich denke die graka soll schon 2 Jahre halten...Kann ich dazu Von meinem aktuellen die Kabel Abknipsen ein kabelmanagement machen und an das neue anschließen? Es mussten ja immer die selben Farben bei allen Netzteilen sein.
Oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Öhm, nö, die Hersteller machen ihren eigenen Farbensalat, darauf verlassen kannst du dich nicht.
Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn? In der Sig steht nichts.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Ohh Sry eine EVGA GTX 570.

Verdammt  also kann ich das komplette NT wegschmeißen wenn ich es nicht umgetauscht bekomme?

Und wie kann man dann im Internet was machen, mit der allgemeinen kabelbelegung von z.b. Dem 24-pol?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Ne du kannst ja zurück verfolgen von was für einem Pin am Stecker das Kabel weg geht, das ist ja bei jedem NT gleich das ist genormt. Verstehst du was ich meine so weißt du dann welche Kabel von den zwei NT's gleich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Aha, die GTX 570 zieht auch schon gut. Ein 500 Watt NT reicht normaler Weise, aber mit WaKü weiß ich das nicht, keine Ahnung, was WaKü zieht.

Tja, würde ich mal sagen, wenn du es zurück bekommen solltest, dann eben nachmessen, schauen, was defekt ist, vielleicht ist es ja nur Kleinkram, der sich beheben lässt (vom Fachmann ), ansonsten entsorgen und das nächste Mal sorgfältiger arbeiten.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

@Hulk 
Achso wenn z.b. Bei dem neuen Netzteil im grundgenommen die Belegung vom 8 pol genau so ist wie beim alten, kann ich sie grad austauschen, bzw. Als selbe behandeln?!

@quanti

Aha, ich wusste auch nicht genau, was da großartig kaputt sein soll, weil ich habe ja eigentlich nichts großartiges gemacht... Und ich versteh nicht, was ich gemacht habe das es kaputt ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Ja genau, wenn zum Beispiel das Kabel am 24Pin Mainboard Stecker auf Pin 1 ist dann ist es das gleiche Kabel vom einem anderem NT das auch auf Pin 1 liegt obwohl es vielleicht eine andere Farbe hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> @Hulk
> Achso wenn z.b. Bei dem neuen Netzteil im grundgenommen die Belegung vom 8 pol genau so ist wie beim alten, kann ich sie grad austauschen, bzw. Als selbe behandeln?!



Klar, diese Belegungen sind genormt, daher auch die Spezifikationen, aber innerhalb gibts Unterschiede, wie bei ATX 2,2 oder 2,3 und neu jetzt 2,31.



P@inkiller schrieb:


> Aha, ich wusste auch nicht genau, was da großartig kaputt sein soll, weil ich habe ja eigentlich nichts großartiges gemacht... Und ich versteh nicht, was ich gemacht habe das es kaputt ist



Eben schwer zu sagen, vielleicht hättest du das gemeinsam mit deinem Opa machen sollen anstatt alleine.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Ja aber die Pin Belegung ist gleich, bei den neuen Normen kommen da nur neue Stecker dazu wie zum Beispiel der 8Pin CPU Stecker oder der 2x4 Pin CPU Stecker für ein multi CPU Board, wie jetzt beim CougarGX.


----------



## P@inkiller (13. Februar 2011)

Also Ixh habe ein 8 Pin Stecker an meinem Board, hat das das neue Netzteil auch?
Das mit ATX 2,2 und 2,3 verstehe ich nicht. Kannst Du^^^^^^^^^ das genauer erläutern?
Aber bei allen Netzteilen muss es doch auch die selbe Farbe und nicht nur die selbe Funktion haben. Weil sonst Ware das Bild ja nicht in Farbe gepostet... Denn ich habe mich nur nach den Farben gerichtet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

In der Regel schon, wenns nur ein 4Pin ist, ist das aber auch egal, denn der 4Pin reicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Februar 2011)

Also wenn er sich nur nach den Farben gerichtet hat wie er schreibt @quanti und nicht nach der Pin Belegung da weiß ich aber was bei ihm schief gelaufen ist!!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Jop, hab auch eben so daran denken müssen.


----------



## P@inkiller (14. Februar 2011)

Also was isr dann jetzt schief gelaufen und an was muss ich mich richten??


----------



## P@inkiller (14. Februar 2011)

Also ich Sol jetzt das Netzteil zu Alternate senden. Ich habe ja manches sleeve (was original bei Netzteil verbaut war) abgemacht. Soll ich die übrig gebliebenen auch ab machen oder dran LAssen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2011)

Setze es so gut wie es irgend geht in den Original Zustand. Aber ich habe da echt wenig Hoffnung wenn ich dran denke was du mit dem NT so alles angestellt hast, Kabel abgezwickt, die ganzen Kontakte vertauscht und was weiß ich noch alles. Also wenn die das nicht merken fresse ich einen Besen.


----------



## P@inkiller (14. Februar 2011)

Ja ich auch  ich hoffe aber das beste 
 Vll habe ich mach gluck, ich versuche es so dar zu stellen, das ich schon ein gebrauchtes bekommen habe und dadurch Vll noch 50€ bekomme .

Ehm soll ich die abgezwickten Kabel wieder anlöten oder so lassen? Weil ich habe es ja in der Email geschrieben mit den Kabel...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn du geschrieben hast das die Kabel ab waren dann lass sie so.


----------



## P@inkiller (14. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte sie mir blauen schrumpfschlauch isoliert soll ich das abmachen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2011)

Mach alles das es so aussieht wie du es bekommen hast, also so gut wie möglich!


----------



## P@inkiller (15. Februar 2011)

Was ist den jetzt mit den farben und dann die Aussage "ich weiß was dann passiert ist" wie kann ich es denn nächstes mal besser machen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Februar 2011)

Weißt du das mit dem Farbcode ist so ne Sache das macht jeder Hersteller anders, die halten sich nicht an die Norm. Das heißt wenn du beim 24Pin Mainboard Stecker das gelbe Kabel aus Pin1 gezogen hast dann muss auch genau das Kabel da wieder rein. Wenn du dir die Pin Belegung von Wikipedia anschaust da ist es dan zum Beispiel ein rotes Kabel das auf Pin 1 muss aber daran hält sich kein Hersteller, wenn du danach gegangen bist dann sind jetzt deine ganzen Kabel vertauscht.


----------



## P@inkiller (15. Februar 2011)

Omg  bitte Hilfe auch ich meinen anderen Themen


----------



## P@inkiller (15. Februar 2011)

Das die sixherung im Netzteil weiß ist, ist doch normal oder?


----------

